# filtering and purity



## xman280 (Sep 29, 2017)

I m gonna share my experience with u, dont judge  u dont have to believe me either it s just my observation judging by the strength of the side effects ( hair growth, water retention, bloating etc). If I filter cooked gear through nay syringe filter - i ve used several different types - i ve noticed less side effects, less strength, less purity, compared to using filtered oil and not filtering after brewing or just any oil without filtering. Yes if it s not filtered it s not very safe, but i ve noticed a big difference in the purity. My conclusion is that even if it looks completely dissolved there are particles of the powder that wont go through the filter. Not advising anybody not to filter , u can buy USP grade filtered oil and try to use sanitized equipment, but I personally have seen a big difference. 

p.s that being said - I dont use BB at all so it is possible my gear does not dissolve completely on microscopic level. But i have a reason not to use BB.


----------



## ALLEX (Nov 12, 2017)

Have used non filtered gear many many times. Never ever a problem. 

It's tough to make stuff without BB. Pharma does make sustanon with 10%BA and no BB, but I'm not sure if this would hold deca, masteron, tren, etc...


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 20, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> Have used non filtered gear many many times. Never ever a problem.
> 
> It's tough to make stuff without BB. Pharma does make sustanon with 10%BA and no BB, but I'm not sure if this would hold deca, masteron, tren, etc...


How's the pip on this 10%ba sust?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alzadosghost (Nov 30, 2017)

Iv used tons of gear. More than my fare share. The better part of the last 15 yrs Iv been using gear that was filtered with only a triple layer of  coffee filters lol. That’s it. And Iv also used lots of unfiltered gear as well and never had any problems.And Iv never had an infection nor has anyone else that’s ever used it. The guy that showed me the coffee filter trick thing made killer gear. He told me to stop wasting bucks on syringe filters and bottle tops. He used to tell me even most human grade gear was not even filtered and that micro filters will make gear less potent.This is proof to me that the 22 micron necessity is not a necessity at all. To each their own I guess


----------



## ALLEX (Dec 2, 2017)

monster-ish said:


> How's the pip on this 10%ba sust?



It's Organon's. You never used it? 

It's not bad at all.


----------

